# The Bay Club at Waikoloa purchase



## ConejoRed (Apr 15, 2015)

This is probably a question for original owners of The Bay Club.  I am currently in escrow to purchase a Bay Club 2 bedroom EOY penthouse unit. In reviewing the conveyance deed and it's Exhibit "A", I found some interesting wording under section II of the exhibit.  Section I. indicates an undivided 1/102 interest in... which made sense to me, but in section II, it indicates "The exclusive right to reserve and then use for a two week Use period ( ) Every year; (X) every Even year; or ( ) Every Odd year on a "floating time rights basis"...   

What has me wondering is the wording "for a two week Use period"....  Did Bay Club originally have bonus time weeks (or something similar) that owners could also reserve and that is what this may be referring to?  It looks like the original purchase was in 1996 which I think was before HGVC took over management.  We will probably be actually using this more than depositing it with HGVC for points so just trying to figure out what exactly our "Use" rights may really be with this purchase based on the Deed exhibit wording if there are some original owners that are TUG members as well who may be familiar with how this all worked pre HGVC.  Or any other thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 15, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> This is probably a question for original owners of The Bay Club.  I am currently in escrow to purchase a Bay Club 2 bedroom EOY penthouse unit. In reviewing the conveyance deed and it's Exhibit "A", I found some interesting wording under section II of the exhibit.  Section I. indicates an undivided 1/102 interest in... which made sense to me, but in section II, it indicates "The exclusive right to reserve and then use for a two week Use period ( ) Every year; (X) every Even year; or ( ) Every Odd year on a "floating time rights basis"...
> 
> What has me wondering is the wording "for a two week Use period"....  Did Bay Club originally have bonus time weeks (or something similar) that owners could also reserve and that is what this may be referring to?  It looks like the original purchase was in 1996 which I think was before HGVC took over management.  We will probably be actually using this more than depositing it with HGVC for points so just trying to figure out what exactly our "Use" rights may really be with this purchase based on the Deed exhibit wording if there are some original owners that are TUG members as well who may be familiar with how this all worked pre HGVC.  Or any other thoughts anyone?



There is a contradiction in the deed. Do you have a copy of the original Deed from 1996? it is possible that it was recorded incorrectly this time. 

My deed says one week. 

I would (after transfer) call up the resort to get calrification as to whether or not you have two weeks (which would be AWESOME) or one week.

(I am a resale owner who bought last year and is in process of closing again on the Even year one)


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 15, 2015)

The EXHIBIT A attached to the new conveyance deed says " See attached EXHIBIT A from previous deed" and then the additional EXHIBIT "A" attached does appear to be from the original deed.  I don't have the full prior deed, but the transfer of ownership section of the new Deed refers to property as described in Exhibit "A".  

I guess I won't rock the boat now and see what I end up with after the transfer is completed and go from there since it would make a relatively good deal a very good deal in the end and we could then go for longer than a week EOY.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 15, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> The EXHIBIT A attached to the new conveyance deed says " See attached EXHIBIT A from previous deed" and then the additional EXHIBIT "A" attached does appear to be from the original deed.  I don't have the full prior deed, but the transfer of ownership section of the new Deed refers to property as described in Exhibit "A".
> 
> I guess I won't rock the boat now and see what I end up with after the transfer is completed and go from there since it would make a relatively good deal a very good deal in the end and we could then go for longer than a week EOY.



Out of curiosity, how much did you pay for this?


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 15, 2015)

A tad over $2,000 with seller paying the transfer costs (with the exception of the HGVC enrollment fees).


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 15, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> A tad over $2,000 with seller paying the transfer costs (with the exception of the HGVC enrollment fees).



Thats not bad at all. 

2k for those points...


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

Update:... It looks like when the Deed was recorded, it had been changed to "one" from "two" so it was filed correctly which is good as, while two weeks would have been nice, I really did not want the maintenance fees for two HI weeks!  

Fastest TS transaction I have experienced so far!  Won the Ebay auction last Friday night and the Deed was recorded and I could find it on the HI Registrar's site yesterday with a record date of 4/15.  Now just have to wait for The Bay Club and HGVC to recognize and update their records so I can make the 2016 reservation I would like to secure. This will probably take a lot longer than the actual sale process!  Based on the closing history with the closing company (the co. has an online status checking site for buyers/sellers to keep track of how things are going), it looks like a previous buyer backed out and it fell through so I expect they had everything ready to go already and I benefited from that.  I had read on TUG that HI timeshare transfers can take longer, but so far on that has not be the case which is great!

Since the other HGVC unit I own is also affiliate, is it safe to assume that this affiliate will be added to that account?  I have read on TUG that affiliates seem to get their own HGVC account and are not put in the same account as HGVC owned resorts (and you have to request points be moved around), but did not know what happened if one owned two different affiliates?


----------



## valadezm (Apr 17, 2015)

Out of curiosity, who was the seller?


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 17, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> Update:... It looks like when the Deed was recorded, it had been changed to "one" from "two" so it was filed correctly which is good as, while two weeks would have been nice, I really did not want the maintenance fees for two HI weeks!
> 
> Fastest TS transaction I have experienced so far!  Won the Ebay auction last Friday night and the Deed was recorded and I could find it on the HI Registrar's site yesterday with a record date of 4/15.  Now just have to wait for The Bay Club and HGVC to recognize and update their records so I can make the 2016 reservation I would like to secure. This will probably take a lot longer than the actual sale process!  Based on the closing history with the closing company (the co. has an online status checking site for buyers/sellers to keep track of how things are going), it looks like a previous buyer backed out and it fell through so I expect they had everything ready to go already and I benefited from that.  I had read on TUG that HI timeshare transfers can take longer, but so far on that has not be the case which is great!
> 
> Since the other HGVC unit I own is also affiliate, is it safe to assume that this affiliate will be added to that account?  I have read on TUG that affiliates seem to get their own HGVC account and are not put in the same account as HGVC owned resorts (and you have to request points be moved around), but did not know what happened if one owned two different affiliates?



Once it transfers, you need to contact HGVC and complete paperwork to enroll the unti into HGVC (costs around $250 for EOY and $500 for annual if memory serves me right). That took about a week when I did it in January of this year.


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

It was a listing by J&J Timeshares. TUG Reviews have been generally good for them and they used Resort Closings.  I had used Resort Closings before on a Marriott purchase that went well as well. The Ebay listing indicated it was a Donate for a Cause sale.


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Once it transfers, you need to contact HGVC and complete paperwork to enroll the until into HGVC (costs around $250 for EOY and $500 for annual if memory serves me right). That took about a week when I did it in January of this year.



The closing company collected $315 and I sent them a completed "Inventory Activation Agreement for Bay Club Vacation Ownership Program" which they were going to then send to HGVC with the payment.  The form indicates it is $315 per Interval (adding to existing HGVClub Membership).  I did mention to them that I thought Bay Club was $250, but they indicated the rate increased to $315(?).  I guess I will see if I am due a refund or not if Bay Club has a different agreement.   They originally tired to charge $399 + $140, but since I am already an HGVC member, I had the purchase agreement changed to just $315.     

I guess I will check my account in about a week or two see to see if it shows up.  I see that the Bay Club has a reservation form for owners to reserve weeks they want to use.  I may try and send that in to them directly now as well.  Does anyone know how difficult it is to get what I expect will be a high demand 2016 owner reservation at this point (I am looking at March 26, 2016 which is Easter week)?  I am glad the the unit I purchased is a penthouse unit (336) as I heard that owners typically get the type (if not the actual unit) they own.  I understand that I will also have to pay the maintenance fee for 2016 as well to make a 2016 reservation at this point.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 17, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> The closing company collected $315 and I sent them a completed "Inventory Activation Agreement for Bay Club Vacation Ownership Program" which they were going to then send to HGVC with the payment.  The form indicates it is $315 per Interval (adding to existing HGVClub Membership).  I did mention to them that I thought Bay Club was $250, but they indicated the rate increased to $315(?).  I guess I will see if I am due a refund or not if Bay Club has a different agreement.   They originally tired to charge $399 + $140, but since I am already an HGVC member, I had the purchase agreement changed to just $315.
> 
> I guess I will check my account in about a week or two see to see if it shows up.  I see that the Bay Club has a reservation form for owners to reserve weeks they want to use.  I may try and send that in to them directly now as well.  Does anyone know how difficult it is to get what I expect will be a high demand 2016 owner reservation at this point (I am looking at March 26, 2016 which is Easter week)?  I am glad the the unit I purchased is a penthouse unit (336) as I heard that owners typically get the type (if not the actual unit) they own.  I understand that I will also have to pay the maintenance fee for 2016 as well to make a 2016 reservation at this point.



If you enroll the unit, I think that Hilton automatically reserves a week for your points deposit and that you can not reserve through their reservation form. I recommend you call the resort as I believe you need to make a "Home Week " reservation.


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> If you enroll the unit, I think that Hilton automatically reserves a week for your points deposit and that you can not reserve through their reservation form. I recommend you call the resort as I believe you need to make a "Home Week " reservation.



Thanks!  I may do that once I get confirmation that the resort and HGVC has the unit in my name.  So... you think I will need to make "home week" reservation through the resort and not online through the HGVC website once it is enrolled? Or do I just need to call HGVC Owner services to make a home week reservation and pay the 2016 maintenance fee at the same time since Bay Club requires pre-payment to make reservation in the home week period (I am hoping they change this requirement as I see was under discussion in the minutes I read, but moved to the next meeting which has not posted minutes yet)?  

Sorry... just trying to figure it all the steps out as my other HGVC unit is a Fixed week unit and I don't have to worry about making a reservation for next year as it is done automatically and I just have to cancel it if I want to use the points instead.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 17, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> Thanks!  I may do that once I get confirmation that the resort and HGVC has the unit in my name.  So... you think I will need to make "home week" reservation through the resort and not online through the HGVC website once it is enrolled? Or do I just need to call HGVC Owner services to make a home week reservation and pay the 2016 maintenance fee at the same time since Bay Club requires pre-payment to make reservation in the home week period (I am hoping they change this requirement as I see was under discussion in the minutes I read, but moved to the next meeting which has not posted minutes yet)?
> 
> Sorry... just trying to figure it all the steps out as my other HGVC unit is a Fixed week unit and I don't have to worry about making a reservation for next year as it is done automatically and I just have to cancel it if I want to use the points instead.



Online would be the way I try first, followed by calling if that doesn't work. 

As for the 2016 MF, since you are not making a reservation in 2015 with 2016 points, I don't think you will have to pre pay (as it is a 2016 reservation for 2016).

Side benefit of being a bay club owner: You can rent weeks directly from them outside of HGVC open season. I have no idea what rate is, but it may be better.


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

O.k... if you only have to pre-pay if you want to "borrow" from next year into this year, but can make a home week reservation for next year without pre-payment, then that actually makes a bit more sense to me.  Pre-paying just to make a reservation for next year would be a bit harsh and the Bay Club would have a lot of pre-paid cash just sitting around until January 2016 that I suspect they could not do anything with since it is for next years maintenance fees.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 17, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> This is probably a question for original owners of The Bay Club.  I am currently in escrow to purchase a Bay Club 2 bedroom EOY penthouse unit. In reviewing the conveyance deed and it's Exhibit "A", I found some interesting wording under section II of the exhibit.  Section I. indicates an undivided 1/102 interest in... which made sense to me, but in section II, it indicates *"The exclusive right to reserve and then use for a two week Use period ( ) Every year; (X) every Even year; or ( ) Every Odd year on a "floating time rights basis"...   *


The statement in bold read to me as you own 2 weeks every even year. NOT one week every year.  Some people may have wanted something like that so they could travel to Hawaii ever other year but have two week when they went. 

BUT if you join HGVC you'll be able to bank and borrow pts so if you wanted to go every year you'll be able to do that.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 17, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> O.k... if you only have to pre-pay if you want to "borrow" from next year into this year, but can make a home week reservation for next year without pre-payment, then that actually makes a bit more sense to me.  Pre-paying just to make a reservation for next year would be a bit harsh and the Bay Club would have a lot of pre-paid cash just sitting around until January 2016 that I suspect they could not do anything with since it is for next years maintenance fees.




It makes sense, but thats not how it works. If you look at the BC owner reservation request, you have to include estimated fees with a reservation request.  Its the same for points deposits, pay in advance with Bay Club.

There was a discussion item on changing that rule at this years annual meeting but the results haven't been made public yet.



Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 17, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> The statement in bold read to me as you own 2 weeks every even year. NOT one week every year.  Some people may have wanted something like that so they could travel to Hawaii ever other year but have two week when they went.
> 
> BUT if you join HGVC you'll be able to bank and borrow pts so if you wanted to go every year you'll be able to do that.



The version that was recorded was changed to read one instead of two so they did update it to the correct number weeks number when they filed it which is good as I really did not want two HI maintenance fees, especially in the same year.

Guess I will find out exactly what is required when I try and make a home week reservation as soon as the unit is added to my HGVC account. I don't really mind the requirement since it just means I have to pay it a little earlier and may give those willing to pay early a bit of a head start over those that wait until it is due in 2016.  I did notice that the Owner registration form indicated that payment was necessary to reserve a 2016 week so in is not just HGVC reservations.   It would be nice to hear the outcome of the board discussion however.  I suspect they decided to keep it in place for now or they would have announced the change by now.


----------



## TTom (Apr 20, 2015)

*Two accounts are likely*

Unless things have changed, it is likely that you will wind up with two HGVC accounts. That seems to be the way with affiliate resorts. The only ones which combine directly are Hilton developed resorts.

Not a huge deal. We have two, but they are always treated as one with regard to points when we call the club. The only issue we have had is being billed for two sets of club dues. That has taken a phone call to resolve. Not sure if they have fixed that issue yet, but they are aware of it.

Good luck with your new unit!

Tom


----------



## brp (Apr 20, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> The form indicates it is $315 per Interval (adding to existing HGVClub Membership).  I did mention to them that I thought Bay Club was $250, but they indicated the rate increased to $315(?).  I guess I will see if I am due a refund or not if Bay Club has a different agreement.



I don't think that this is just Bay Club, but a Hilton increase. We bought Flamingo recently. We started last year in the process and were charged $250. After it all closed early this year, I could see that HGVC had credited back the $250 and added a charge for $315. It seems that the brokers/title companies may be a little behind on the change.

Cheers.


----------



## Emi (Apr 20, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Once it transfers, you need to contact HGVC and complete paperwork to enroll the unti into HGVC (costs around $250 for EOY and $500 for annual if memory serves me right). That took about a week when I did it in January of this year.



If you make the reservation through Owner Reservations directly with the Bay Club you are guarantee the type of unit you own which in your case will be penthouse. If you make reservations through the web for HGV club you are not guarantee the penthouse. It will be assigned by the front desk and they will try to accommodate owners but you will not know till you check in.  Also i would think you can get the reservation now if you do it through Owner Reservations since your deed has been recorded and not dependent on HGV club to process paperwork. Call Owner Services at Bay Club to get the form.

Enjoy your purchase. It's a great place


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the comments.  I have been able to find and download the form.  I may just try faxing it in to them (including a copy of the deed) ans\d see what happens.  Does the Bay Club have set check-in dates based on ownership (Sat. check-in only) or can we request certain ones etc. (like Fri, Sat or Sun).  The forms requests that you put down three choices and I am wondering if we can just change the check in dates in the order that we would prefer etc. or if we have to put completely different weeks (we only really one one specific week and if we don't get that, then we will try to get it through HGVC either Home or Club)?

So if we have two affiliates, we will most likely get two accounts as well?  They do not combine affiliates accounts into one?  I was aware they don't combine affiliates with a HGVC Developer account, just was not sure if they combined different affiliate accounts or not.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 20, 2015)

ConejoRed said:


> Does the Bay Club have set check-in dates based on ownership (Sat. check-in only) or can we request certain ones etc. (like Fri, Sat or Sun)?.... So if we have two affiliates, we will most likely get two accounts as well?



For Weekly Bookings:
Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday
Check-in: 4 p.m., Check-out: 10 a.m.

See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/the-bay-club-at-waikoloa-beach-resort-waikoloa-hawaii/

Even if they set up separate accounts, we're told that you can ask that points for each be combined for reservation purposes.
.


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## TTom (Apr 20, 2015)

*Two Accounts*

We have accounts based on ownership @ Bay Club and Club Regency (Marco). No problem combining points (points is points).

BC always asks for multiple options, but they are normally just covering their bases. I would think that three different check in days equates to three options, since different units have different check in days.

This could be complicated a bit, because HGVC reservations for BC units are not "weeks" based.  You can reserve as few as thee days, and I think the check in can be any day of the week.

I have always found the people at the Bay Club to be very helpful, so calling them is a great option.

Tom


----------



## ConejoRed (Mar 26, 2018)

Resurrecting an old thread regarding Bay Club purchases.  I have just started the process to purchase an EOY Odd Bay Club unit to go with my EOY Even purchase.  Has anyone done a Bay Club purchase recently and enrolled it in HGVC and can confirm what the enrollment fee was per interval?  I know the transfer fee should only be $50 for a Bay Club unit, but not sure if the same $250 per interval fee still applies for Bay Club enrollments (which it was when I purchased my first Bay Club in 2015) or if the current $399 (Activation Fee Voluntary) will apply?  Other information I have read seems to indicate that Bay Club still may be $250 enrollment fee per Interval so asking to hear from any other who may have recently purchased and enrolled a Bay Club Affiliate unit.   I am already an HGVC member and already own at Bay Club (unit is enrolled in HGVC) so which of all the various confusing fees should I expect to see?  Thanks!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 26, 2018)

Since you are already an owner the quickest way to confirm would be to call them to see if the $250/$500 enrollment fee is still accurate.

Tel: (808) 886-7979


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConejoRed (Mar 26, 2018)

Gave that number a call and was told they only do "reservations" and did not know.  They gave me an Orlando number to try at 407-722-3100 but said they were closed now so guess I will try that one tomorrow....


----------



## magmue (Mar 26, 2018)

We bought 4 weeks at Bay Club Dec 2017 (2 even 2 odd) and Hilton charged us $399 total for for "first time club enrollment" plus the $170 first year club dues = total of $569. The enrollment fee went up to $599 on Jan 1, I think.
If we had already been HGVC club members, we would have to pay an enrollment fee "per interval" of $360 each totaling $1196.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 26, 2018)

I believe the enrollment fee for non developer purchases is now $560.    That's what our recent charge for W 57th St was.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 27, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Resurrecting an old thread regarding Bay Club purchases.  I have just started the process to purchase an EOY Odd Bay Club unit to go with my EOY Even purchase.  Has anyone done a Bay Club purchase recently and enrolled it in HGVC and can confirm what the enrollment fee was per interval?  I know the transfer fee should only be $50 for a Bay Club unit, but not sure if the same $250 per interval fee still applies for Bay Club enrollments (which it was when I purchased my first Bay Club in 2015) or if the current $399 (Activation Fee Voluntary) will apply?  Other information I have read seems to indicate that Bay Club still may be $250 enrollment fee per Interval so asking to hear from any other who may have recently purchased and enrolled a Bay Club Affiliate unit.   I am already an HGVC member and already own at Bay Club (unit is enrolled in HGVC) so which of all the various confusing fees should I expect to see?  Thanks!




I just enrolled a Bay Club interval around March of this year for $366.00 per interval. I believe that is up from 349.00 in 2017. I consider it expensive to enroll it but I had my reasons for wanting to do it. The Bay Club seems to have a little different enrollment pricing than others. I also paid $50.00 through escrow when I first purchased it. I am already a club member so didn’t pay that fee again. I emailed club support and they emailed me back an enrollment form specifically for the Bay Club to fill out.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 27, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Gave that number a call and was told they only do "reservations" and did not know.  They gave me an Orlando number to try at 407-722-3100 but said they were closed now so guess I will try that one tomorrow....



When I inquired about enrollment a few years ago they transferred me to someone on site, sorry I didn’t retain the contact info.  Those duties must have transferred to Orlando.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConejoRed (Mar 27, 2018)

Frasier said:


> I just enrolled a Bay Club interval around March of this year for $366.00 per interval. I believe that is up from 349.00 in 2017. I consider it expensive to enroll it but I had my reasons for wanting to do it. The Bay Club seems to have a little different enrollment pricing than others. I also paid $50.00 through escrow when I first purchased it. I am already a club member so didn’t pay that fee again. I emailed club support and they emailed me back an enrollment form specifically for the Bay Club to fill out.



Thank you for the information on the March enrollment.  I will contact club support when the time comes and make sure I request the form that is specific to the Bay Club so the correct enrollment fee is charged.   I will come back and post the results for everyone's information once completed as well.


----------

